# What happened to my post count?



## morph4me

When I look at the window it shows a post count of 1,222  what happened to the rest of the posts? I have more than that on the next poster thread


----------



## terryl965

I lost alot too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

As an experiment I've de-counted posts in the B&G.


----------



## morph4me

Don't you get one point of rep for x number of posts? Will that be affected? I don't remember what I had but I think it may have dropped too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

reps a seperate system


----------



## morph4me

I meant rep power. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hmm....you might be right. I'll research that a bit.


----------



## terryl965

Yes Bob it did effect the rep power, mine went from 24 to 19, Can I say I do not understand. If this count offends anybody then maybe we should just get rid of all the sub-forums and keep to just Martial Arts.


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> Yes Bob it did effect the rep power, mine went from 24 to 19, Can I say I do not understand. If this count offends anybody then maybe we should just get rid of all the sub-forums and keep to just Martial Arts.


 
I'm seeing 15


----------



## shesulsa

My rep power went down a little too.


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> I'm seeing 15


 
You are right 15 sorry


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:


> As an experiment I've de-counted posts in the B&G.



This is what it was like when I first started on MT.  Certain posts in certain areas didn't count towards your total.  Isn't that right Bob?  Or was I hallucinating?


----------



## morph4me

I'm actually more concerned about my rep power than my post count, I like thinking that when I rep someone I might get to see them get another pip


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> I'm actually more concerned about my rep power than my post count, I like thinking that when I rep someone I might get to see them get another pip


 
Sure like that is going to happen. Pip are dead man let it go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lisa said:


> This is what it was like when I first started on MT.  Certain posts in certain areas didn't count towards your total.  Isn't that right Bob?  Or was I hallucinating?



You're right



morph4me said:


> I'm actually more concerned about my rep power than my post count, I like thinking that when I rep someone I might get to see them get another pip



Can still happen


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> Sure like that is going to happen. Pip are dead man let it go.


 
:vu: I don't want to give rep at a reduced rate :tantrum:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> :vu: I don't want to give rep at a reduced rate :tantrum:


 
Man reduce rates or at the normal rate it is all the same somebody likes me, they really really like me.


----------



## morph4me

terryl965 said:


> Man reduce rates or at the normal rate it is all the same somebody likes me, they really really like me.


 

True, and it's easy to see why :asian:


----------



## terryl965

morph4me said:


> True, and it's easy to see why :asian:


 
Yes it is Tom


----------



## Laurentkd

terryl965 said:


> Man reduce rates or at the normal rate it is all the same somebody likes me, they really really like me.


 

You'll always be my favorite post whore, no matter what your official post count says.


----------



## terryl965

Laurentkd said:


> You'll always be my favorite post whore, no matter what your official post count says.


 

Thank you


----------



## shesulsa

Yeah, no one's taken your title away, Terry. That would be like ... revoking rank! :anic:


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, no one's taken your title away, Terry. That would be like ... revoking rank! :anic:


 
I know I'm that round and chubby guy that everybody wants to hug. Yea!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:highfive::wink2::ladysman::ladysman::ladysman::ladysman::ladysman::ladysman::ladysman:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, no one's taken your title away, Terry. That would be like ... revoking rank! :anic:


Man, I gotta start charging belt fees...


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> Man, I gotta start charging belt fees...


 
How much and how often do we test.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

$1 / 100 posts.  TLP tread alone would buy me a house in Miami on the water. :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> How much and how often do we test.


We don't anymore - we reached the highest rank on MT, I believe ... at least, thus far.


----------



## Xue Sheng

This explains why my rep power went down by 1. For a minute there I thought I lost my mind... then I realized you can't loose what you don't have so I'm ok with it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We established that I lost my mind a looooog time ago. It phones me from time to time to remind me that I lost it, but I really don't miss it much.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> This is what it was like when I first started on MT.  Certain posts in certain areas didn't count towards your total.  Isn't that right Bob?  Or was I hallucinating?




I need a Lisa is Right Smiley. 

Yes Lisa there was and is a Santa Claus and you are right. It was different back in the day. 


PS: My rep power went down by a point or two and my post count went down some, but not as much as others. I think if you took out the Mdo Forums I would be hurt much more though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If we decounted staff areas.....I think a few of us would be bankrupted.  lol


----------



## arnisador

I'm _melting_! This opens up a wide lead for Kaith over me. Hey, can you prune out the 2K posts I made in the B&G and just move them to *Karate *for me? 



terryl965 said:


> If this count offends anybody then maybe we should just get rid of all the sub-forums and keep to just Martial Arts.



Dude!



Bob Hubbard said:


> If we decounted staff areas.....I think a few of us would be bankrupted.  lol



Did that not happen? I just noticed that where I was most active had changed from a staff forum to the UBG. It must be that I finally crossed that threshold and just hadn't noticed yet. And I still don't even know what a _Urusai _is...


----------



## Carol

arnisador said:


> And I still don't even know what a _Urusai _is...



Japanese word for 'noisy' when used as an adjective.  When used alone, it means "Shut up!"


----------



## arnisador

Ah, OK! Hmmmmmm:
*Your most active in: The Urusai Bar & Grill · 2701 Posts*

Still grammatically incorrect!


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:


> We established that I lost my mind a looooog time ago. It phones me from time to time to remind me that I lost it, but I really don't miss it much.



Why didn't you tell me?  That explains soooooo much when I am on the phone with you! :lfao:


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> I'm _melting_! This opens up a wide lead for Kaith over me. Hey, can you prune out the 2K posts I made in the B&G and just move them to *Karate *for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> Did that not happen? I just noticed that where I was most active had changed from a staff forum to the UBG. It must be that I finally crossed that threshold and just hadn't noticed yet. And I still don't even know what a _Urusai _is...




The Staff areas are still my most posted in areas.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Y'all are funny.

As to Urusei.....ask Lum-Chan. Tell her Darling no baka says hello.

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

I am now post count number 5. I guess I went up in the status of this. 

For those I passed over, fear not as you will soon pass me again. 

Thanks


----------



## shesulsa

I'm still in third.


----------



## Kacey

I'm 8th - but I never even looked until this was posted.  I lost about 3000 posts - I know I was over 12,000 - and 2 points of rep - but cez la vis!


----------



## terryl965

I lost the most went from third to sixth and lost over 9000 post, but I will return with a vengrence do not worry. I will be back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

So....here's the money question.

Leave them uncounted since they will eventually be dumped anyway OR count them, transitory though they may be?


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> So....here's the money question.
> 
> Leave them uncounted since they will eventually be dumped anyway OR count them, transitory though they may be?



It doesn't much matter to me, but if they're going to be dumped anyway then yeah, don't count 'em.

Heh, there's actually some good martial arts talk buried deeeeeeeeeep in the _The Last Person Thread!
_ Like with Chat, it'll be lost and gone forever.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Either count them permanently or dump them right away and for good, I say!  No transitory as that is just a pain!


----------



## morph4me

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Either count them permanently or dump them right away and for good, I say! No transitory as that is just a pain!


 
I agree, if they're going to be transitory it just leads to confusion, with post counts and rep power going up and down.


----------



## terryl965

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Either count them permanently or dump them right away and for good, I say! No transitory as that is just a pain!


 
I also agree


----------



## LawDog

To be fair exclude all non martial arts type of forums.


----------



## terryl965

LawDog said:


> To be fair exclude all non martial arts type of forums.


 
This would be the best bet, Great Ideal.


----------



## arnisador

Fine by me! Heh, if admin areas go too then I'll be the bottom poster instead of near the top!


----------



## Carol

LawDog said:


> To be fair exclude all non martial arts type of forums.



Outstanding idea sir :asian:


----------



## MJS

Bob Hubbard said:


> So....here's the money question.
> 
> Leave them uncounted since they will eventually be dumped anyway OR count them, transitory though they may be?


 
People who posted in TLP obviously lost many posts.  Those have already been dumped.  Rather than remove more posts from people, can you just set it so posts in non art areas, no longer count, without actually removing past posts made in the non art sections?  

If we stop and think about it, if the focus of posting was diverted to the art sections, rather than the chat sections, not only would post counts eventually rise again, but the art sections will grow.


----------



## Carol

MJS said:


> People who posted in TLP obviously lost many posts.  Those have already been dumped.  Rather than remove more posts from people, can you just set it so posts in non art areas, no longer count, without actually removing past posts made in the non art sections?
> 
> If we stop and think about it, if the focus of posting was diverted to the art sections, rather than the chat sections, not only would post counts eventually rise again, but the art sections will grow.



Absolutely agree.  And if the post counts for some of us (including me) dwindle down to a very low number, that's a good incentive to have us talk about our art


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MJS said:


> People who posted in TLP obviously lost many posts.  Those have already been dumped.  Rather than remove more posts from people, can you just set it so posts in non art areas, no longer count, without actually removing past posts made in the non art sections?
> 
> If we stop and think about it, if the focus of posting was diverted to the art sections, rather than the chat sections, not only would post counts eventually rise again, but the art sections will grow.


I can..... and it'll hold until the next time I need to have the site recount posts, at which time things will get weird. (as in lots of what happened and me trying to remember this thread, weird).

I'm trying different combinations of settings late at night, then resetting them back after I see the results.

Here's the basic fall out:
- Several high posters rarely post outside the non-art areas. Study/Locker Room & B&G are the big non-art areas.
- Staff (current and past) have alot in the staff areas.... Arni and I are especially heavy in those counts.

Right now, I'm leaning towards this decision:
- Advertisements - don't count - Prune these annually
- B&G - don't count - prune annually
- Events - don't count - prune annually
Count the the rest of the site.

I may reset things though, and put the decision off for a year, as there are some (good) changes coming soon that I'm focusing on more.


----------



## terryl965

Look first off I'm not whining or anything asking simple question here. B and G does not count but the locker room and places like MT afterdark or the Politics will still count, but we what the MA section to start to grow again. How is this a fair decission? I beleive if we are trying to make this just a MA community than lets keep it all that way, I know it sounds like whining but I assure you it is not. I really do not care about it for me one way or another I post where I want and continue to start new threads and do what I can here.

But the LPT has some great converstation about MA and schools material just like the locker does, so can some of those post be pulled to start a little chat community for the main people in there and that way they an be contributed to MT in a positive way.

Thanks from the LPT


----------



## MJS

terryl965 said:


> Look first off I'm not whining or anything asking simple question here. B and G does not count but the locker room and places like MT afterdark or the Politics will still count, but we what the MA section to start to grow again. How is this a fair decission? I beleive if we are trying to make this just a MA community than lets keep it all that way, I know it sounds like whining but I assure you it is not. I really do not care about it for me one way or another I post where I want and continue to start new threads and do what I can here.
> 
> But the LPT has some great converstation about MA and schools material just like the locker does, so can some of those post be pulled to start a little chat community for the main people in there and that way they an be contributed to MT in a positive way.
> 
> Thanks from the LPT


 
Perhaps Bob is the better one to comment on what will/will not count, but I'll toss in my .02.   I take Bobs posts as a concern that the arts sections suffer.  The arts sections are the bread and butter with the sub categories, ie: B&G, locker room, TLP, after dark, etc, as being the 'unofficial chat room' of the MT community.  Now, even the study produces more in terms of substance than TLP.  

I tend to think that when the subject of 'numbers' comes up, people take that as, "I'll just post like crazy!"  but IMO, thats not what Bob is envisioning.  If someone was going to join a forum, I'd think they'd look for activity.  I'm a member on a few forums.  There is one, that will remain nameless, as I'm good friends with the guy, that basically sucks and I rarely post there.  Not much in the way of discussion and 9 times out of 10, the threads die after a few posts, because nobody wants to discuss the topic at hand.  So, what motivation is there for someone who wants to talk about Kenpo, TKD, Ninjutsu, or whatever, if those areas are dead or barely breathing?  Imagine how things would be if the energy thats put into TLP was put into the art sections?

I'm not saying that its not good to socialize, BS, and chat about non MA stuff, but should that be the primary goal of a Martial Arts discussion forum?  Perhaps if chatting is what ranks higher on the list, we could think about reopening the chat room.

I know I've said this before, but IMO, it bears repeating.  Despite how hard it is to accept this fact, it is really the meat that keeps this forum running, not the fluff.  Now, a little fluff, as I said, isnt bad, but if the fluff out weighs the meat....again, I don't think that when Bob talks about numbers, that he's sending a 'silent message' that reads, "Go on a wild non productive posting spree in TLP!"  Instead, I believe he's saying, "Go on a wild posting spree in Kenpo, TKD, CMA, JMA!" 

I've also said that the number of green pips, stars (when we had them ) or my post count doesnt really matter to me.  Now, before anyone takes my comment on the post count the wrong way, let me clarify.  If someone has a high post count, but 95% of the posts are fluff, compared to an average post count, where 95% of the posts are something of worth, what means more?  I know what means more to me. 

Just my .02 for the day.


----------



## terryl965

Mike I completely agree, my point was then lets get rid of the locker room and the Bar and Grill, Study and MT after Dark and get back to Martial Arts. I know and I am only speaking for me and nobody else, I have started thread after thread in the TKD section and only get one or two responses, I will comtinue to post in the Martial Art section and also in the others as well and I really do not care about my post count( I know everybody thinks so but it more like a hame to me) if that makes sense. I hope I have not stepped out of bounds here with this and I will support this site like always because to me there is no better place than here.
Thanks Bob for all your hard work.


----------



## shesulsa

terryl965 said:


> Mike I completely agree, my point was then lets get rid of the locker room and the Bar and Grill, Study and MT after Dark and get back to Martial Arts. I know and I am only speaking for me and nobody else, I have started thread after thread in the TKD section and only get one or two responses, I will comtinue to post in the Martial Art section and also in the others as well and I really do not care about my post count( I know everybody thinks so but it more like a hame to me) if that makes sense. I hope I have not stepped out of bounds here with this and I will support this site like always because to me there is no better place than here.
> Thanks Bob for all your hard work.


:asian:

When I go to the dojang, even our most serious student will chat and joke - even while doing his form.  We all take breaks.  Some classes are more relaxed than others.  If I'm going to invest years of my life training with people, testing with people, throwing them, being thrown by them, trading injuries ... I want to know who they are, what makes them smile or cry or become fervent.  Sometimes I'm going to spend more time with them as a friend than as a training partner.  It's what makes these people my extended family; part of my life.  Not everyone wants that - it isn't always good for the money ... but we don't to it for money.  I'll have been here for four years in May and ... heh ... I don't do it for money (no offense, Bob).

Terry, you are a top thread-starter in an art-specific section.  Not many people always reply but you do it anyway.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm going to come across a bit harsh here, but I just woke up so ain't seeing straiht quite yet.

If a moderator wants to comb through the 50,000+ posts in TLP thread to prune out the nuggests then, hey, go for it. I'm not. I don't read it and don't play in it. But if thee as been serious discussions in there, they should have been split off and allowed to nurture the rest of the site.

I've got people telling me we have too many forums now, so cut back.
I've got people telling me it's all organized wrong so move things around.
I've got people telling me "X" won't work so drop it. ("X" changes alot)

Balance is a part of the arts, and a part of what I believe in. I feel the site is moving away from the arts and more into a social chat and that's not my vision. There are plenty of sites where chat is all, and I've always seen this one as being more.

So, when I see that our top forum for December is the B&G (3,653 posts), #2 is The Study (1,582 posts) and then General Martial Arts Talk (1,475 posts) I get a bit concerned.  In fact, of the Top 10 active sections, only 2 are art ones Tae-Kwon-Do (635) & Kenpo / Kempo - General (368)

I don't want to drop the social aspects of the site, but if it's going to remain a Martial Arts resource, then we need art posts.  The B&G was initially opened up because people were chatting in serious threads and drifting them badly. It was to be a low-moderation, not serious place.  The least serious spot on MT.

Maybe, it's time to revisit the whole idea. There's much in the B&G that would fit in the Locker Room (which was the original casual area).  Maybe merging them and a seperate "game thread" section set up, with the idea that if something serious breaks out, it's split and put in the correct place.  We need the social stuff though, and the games, and the toys. It's simple business...if we don't have cool fun things to keep people here longer, or coming back more, we die.

I dunno.  It's too early in the day for me and I haven't had my tea yet.  zzzzzzzzz


----------



## terryl965

Bob I believe you have always do the best possible Job one can do, I would never want to be in your shoes it is hard to please everyone so you have to please yourself. That was part of a song but I feel it fits here.

Like I said this is the Best Forum out there and I for one appreciate you and this wonderful place.
Thank you
Terry


----------



## arnisador

MJS said:


> If we stop and think about it, if the focus of posting was diverted to the art sections, rather than the chat sections, not only would post counts eventually rise again, but the art sections will grow.



I've made this argument myself!


----------



## Xue Sheng

WHAT!!! :jaw-dropping:
WELL I NEVER!!!:cuss:

Eliminate posts counts!!!:erg: 

Eliminate Sections!!!!!:angry:
Don&#8217;t eliminate sections!!!!:flammad:
Reorganize don&#8217;t reorganize!!! :argue: :tantrum:

OK I think that was sufficient outrage and indignation

Whatever you want to do Bob, it works for me, it&#8217;s your house.:bangahead: :asian:

Rock on :headbangin:


Upon reading this before I hit the "Submit button" I am realizing that I am apparently in a rather strange mood today


----------



## Kreth

We really need a "No whining!" smiley... :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> We really need a "No whining!" smiley... :uhyeah:


 

Yes, yes we do.

The closest we now have is:sadsong:

I suppse we could put one of those big red circles with a line through over one of these :vu: :wah:


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes, yes we do.
> 
> The closest we now have is:sadsong:
> 
> I suppse we could put *one of those big red circles with a line through over one of these :vu: :wah:*



Good thinking, XS! That would be the perfect icon....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've got a few thousand smilies on file....sadly, the staff won't let me add some of them.  


Here's some post stats:
TLP thread - 54,595
B&G - 100,118
LR - 147,087

I looked through the B&G and there's some good stuff in there, going back to 2002. Anyone want to sift through the 50+ pages of old discussions, games etc and bump them?  If something fits a different section of the site better, report it and suggest wher we should put it? (Be nice)  

I don't want to take the fun away, but personally, I'd rather read art info than toast recipies. I can watch Good Eats for those.

Would a non-counted game area be acceptable?

Looking at alot of those threads, moving them to LR would keep the count and history.

I'm also concerned over old covered in dust discussions in the art sections that could use a spark of new life to rejuvinate those sections...anyone want to raise some dead?


----------



## terryl965

Since Drac is the Prince of Darkness, my vote is with him to raise the dead.

Bob I will be able to take a shot at some of this this weekend and will try to do my best.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Appreciated.  Need to figure out how to bring more folks in to make the art sections as busy as TLP thread.

I'm pushing through a number of ideas in the back too, we should see them hitting the public site within a few days.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> I don't want to take the fun away, but personally, I'd rather read art info than toast recipies. I can watch Good Eats for those.


 
HEY! Wait a minute here SFC JeffJ STILL owes me a Chocolate Pie recipe :rpo: :uhyeah: 



Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm also concerned over old covered in dust discussions in the art sections that could use a spark of new life to rejuvinate those sections...anyone want to raise some dead?


 
Let me see what is there and if I can I will but I make no promises.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY! Wait a minute here SFC JeffJ STILL owes me a Chocolate Pie recipe :rpo: :uhyeah:



Fine Xue,

I give you permission to look at this thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng

SFC JeffJ said:


> Fine Xue,
> 
> I give you permission to look at this thread.


 
YEAH WELL.... OK so I'm old and forgetful... but I would think you would have known that already.


----------



## shesulsa

Xue Sheng said:


> YEAH WELL.... OK so I'm old and forgetful... but I would think you would have known that already.


I dunno about Jeff but I forgot.


----------



## Xue Sheng

shesulsa said:


> I dunno about Jeff but I forgot.


 
Forgot what


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm going to come across a bit harsh here, but I just woke up so ain't seeing straiht quite yet.
> 
> If a moderator wants to comb through the 50,000+ posts in TLP thread to prune out the nuggests then, hey, go for it. I'm not. I don't read it and don't play in it. But if thee as been serious discussions in there, they should have been split off and allowed to nurture the rest of the site.
> 
> I've got people telling me we have too many forums now, so cut back.
> I've got people telling me it's all organized wrong so move things around.
> I've got people telling me "X" won't work so drop it. ("X" changes alot)
> 
> Balance is a part of the arts, and a part of what I believe in. I feel the site is moving away from the arts and more into a social chat and that's not my vision. There are plenty of sites where chat is all, and I've always seen this one as being more.
> 
> So, when I see that our top forum for December is the B&G (3,653 posts), #2 is The Study (1,582 posts) and then General Martial Arts Talk (1,475 posts) I get a bit concerned.  In fact, of the Top 10 active sections, only 2 are art ones Tae-Kwon-Do (635) & Kenpo / Kempo - General (368)
> 
> I don't want to drop the social aspects of the site, but if it's going to remain a Martial Arts resource, then we need art posts.  The B&G was initially opened up because people were chatting in serious threads and drifting them badly. It was to be a low-moderation, not serious place.  The least serious spot on MT.
> 
> Maybe, it's time to revisit the whole idea. There's much in the B&G that would fit in the Locker Room (which was the original casual area).  Maybe merging them and a seperate "game thread" section set up, with the idea that if something serious breaks out, it's split and put in the correct place.  We need the social stuff though, and the games, and the toys. It's simple business...if we don't have cool fun things to keep people here longer, or coming back more, we die.
> 
> I dunno.  It's too early in the day for me and I haven't had my tea yet.  zzzzzzzzz




Bob,

I think that not counting the posts in non-forum vision areas is a good thing.  (* This leaves it up to staff to count the staff area or not, as this is really the only pay they do get for a job that no one really understands unless they have lived it before. *)

I think leaving the B&G and LR would be good so that tech threads are not taken off topic too much. 

I like the LR as this is where I Can talk Technical and or post about vehicles and gadgets and electronics and stuff with other people who like martial arts and also like gadgets. 



Thanks


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> I don't want to take the fun away, but personally, I'd rather read art info than toast recipies.





> I'm also concerned over old covered in dust discussions in the art sections that could use a spark of new life to rejuvinate those sections...anyone want to raise some dead?



Hmmmmm...no fun allowed...posting on martial arts only, not chat topics...not counting posts in chat areas...bumping old threads...all this sounds like someone I know, but I can't quite place him. Handsome guy, very smart...what was his name?


----------



## terryl965

arnisador said:


> Hmmmmm...no fun allowed...posting on martial arts only, not chat topics...not counting posts in chat areas...bumping old threads...all this sounds like someone I know, but I can't quite place him. Handsome guy, very smart...what was his name?


 

Would that be you


----------



## arnisador

I dunno...Kaith?


----------



## Kreth

arnisador said:


> Hmmmmm...no fun allowed...posting on martial arts only, not chat topics...not counting posts in chat areas...bumping old threads...all this sounds like someone I know, but I can't quite place him. Handsome guy, very smart...what was his name?


With 10% of your posts in the Last Post Whore--er, Person thread? :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I said raise the dead.  If I wanted bumps, I'd call the Hardys.
LOL


----------



## Tames D

arnisador said:


> I dunno...Kaith?


Kaith Partridge?


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> I said raise the dead. If I wanted bumps, I'd call the Hardys.
> LOL


 
Ok Bob


----------



## arnisador

Kreth said:


> With 10% of your posts in the Last Post Whore--er, Person thread?



I didn't say I didn't give in! Heh, besides, before you blame me, look at who started that thread.

I will say that this discussion has already decimated that thread, AFAICT, and that's probably not a bad thing. OTOH, for one example, *14 Kempo* and I made plans to meet while I was in San Diego last week (plans that fell through, unfortunately) solely because of having chatted there. Like so many things, it's a mixed bag.


----------



## Drac

All this negativity about the LPT...For me its a form of relaxation...After 12 hrs of dealing with the coo-coos. crack heads and crazies I look forward to coming there and winding down...I've been to all the other MA sites under various names and we have the best combination of serious discussion and fluff..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Drac said:


> All this negativity about the LPT...For me its a form of relaxation...After 12 hrs of dealing with the coo-coos. crack heads and crazies I look forward to coming there and winding down...I've been to all the other MA sites under various names and we have the best combination of serious discussion and fluff..


 
Exactly and that is how I see it as well!


----------



## Drac

Drac said:


> All this negativity about the LPT...For me its a form of relaxation...After 12 hrs of dealing with the coo-coos. crack heads and crazies I look forward to coming there and winding down...I've been to all the other MA sites under various names and we have the best combination of serious discussion and fluff..


 


Brian R. VanCise said:


> Exactly and that is how I see it as well!


 
It was because of the LPT and the folks there I've met there that I *WANTED* to attend the The Meet and Greet in Buffalo and meet those I've chatted with face to face..


----------



## exile

Drac said:


> It was because of the LPT and the folks there I've met there that I *WANTED* to attend the The Meet and Greet in Buffalo and meet those I've chatted with face to face..



I sometimes think of MT as a kind of house... the various arts sections are like people's studies/home gyms, the What's New and Admin announcements are the lists on the fridge door, and the LPT, Lisa's Lounge and the Urusai in general is like the den. Just like you house, you probably wouldn't want to stay confined to one particular room all day long...

... and Horror Stories/TGD are kind of the scary unlit parts of the basement where your kids won't go unless you're with them!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've decided to reset the counts the way they are and deal with the whole thing later. 


As to TLP , etc, I never said shut it down, stop going etc.  
Just that if there's good art discussions in there they should be moved to the art area.


Anyway, sometime today or tomorrow I'll do the recalcs.


----------

